
Mozart: Rational Revolutionary - miobrien
https://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/public/mozart-grace-notes/
======
motohagiography
The link between Mozart, geometry, and morality was a theme at the time when
the technical people of the day worked in guilds, which formed a kind of
continuity of civil society while the politics of the time played out. While
he was creating music, these technical and increasingly social guilds and
confraternities had recently (by decades) consolidated into the fraternal
organization that became freemasonry.

e.g.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mozart_and_Freemasonry](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mozart_and_Freemasonry)

In the OP article, that someone could find an emphasis on themes like relief
and truth veiled in allegory should not be a surprise. There is a lot of depth
and prior art around using geometric concepts to illustrate moral principles
that goes back to Greek cults of Pythagoras and others. Is it scientific? Not
really, but as a way to encode and reference knowledge, geometry is the most
permanent and universally understood system in which to preserve it.

------
rwoodley
A very enjoyable article.

